# Here are some pics of BMW racing



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

SteveT said:


> The first year the car ran it was run by Jet Motorsports. I don't know who that really was. Do you know if it was the same ownership? For th 2001 Daytona 24 Hours they had Hans Stuck and Boris Said (don't remember who else if anyone) driving and the car was serviced by PTG. I can only guess that Jet Motorsports had PTG build the car. It was leading in GT that year until it developed some engine problems. They hadn't had it together long enough to do any track testing and it wasn't much more than pistons and cam mods to the M5 motor.
> 
> It's a great car for sure. Let them run a little less restrictor and the Porsches can't keep up...but then they cry too much. :bawling:


jet motorsports=bell motorsports


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

eksath said:


> jet motorsports=bell motorsports


Makes sense!


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

SteveT said:


> It was leading in GT that year until it developed some engine problems.
> It's a great car for sure. Let them run a little less restrictor and the Porsches can't keep up...but then they cry too much. :bawling:[/QUOTE
> 
> yep.. i believe it was leading in Hour 15 ( dont remember)...yep...the gremilins are there but thats racing!
> ...


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

eksath said:


> But you have to give them credit. That damn Porsche can take a beating and still finish....


The Porsche's have been so heavily developed that they should be extremely reliable and they make sure they've got the advantage so they don't have to work too hard.


----------

